# Tommaso Gastaldi, 1000



## DesertCat

It seems as though you snuck by the 1000 mark yesterday so fast that you almost escaped detection. 

Congrats on your 1000+ posts.


----------



## ElaineG

Tommaso, sicuramente mi perdonerai l'inglese - è già tardi, e ho sonno.

You have been a wonderful addition to our forum -- your intellectual curiosity and rigor are second to none. You have consistently raised new questions and focused our minds not solely on routine translation, but on the nuances and the cultural subtleties that make language so fascinating.

Even if at times I have accused you of _hair splitting_, the attention to detail and your eagerness to learn and improve and to enrich all of our experiences of both languages has a value beyond words (ironically enough).

Mille grazie, 

Warmest regards 

e


----------



## moodywop

Tommaso

Dopo la dichiarazione d'amore di Elaine qualunque cosa io possa aggiungere _would pale into insignificance. _E' un piacere avere un compagno di _hairsplitting _nel forum. I quesiti che hai posto di recente hanno elevato il livello del dibattito linguistico, spingendoci ad esplorare sfumature di significato molto interessanti.

Continua così!

C.


----------



## lsp

Enjoy your milestone event!


----------



## Mei

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Mei


----------



## Alfry

Eh già, Elaine ha già detto tutto. Ogni parola è superflua.

Solo complimenti


----------



## Elisa68

Bravo, Tommaso! Continua così.


----------



## You little ripper!

Tommaso, you little beauty!!! (That's _congratulations_ in Australian  )


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Tommaso, congratulzioni...
Molte grazie!
Tigro grintoso


----------



## combustion

*congratulazioni tommaso! e grazie per i tuoi interventi cosi' sottili, in grado di fare emergere da ogni domanda risposte che neppure pensavamo di voler chiedere!
comby! 
*


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

Non me ne sono nemmeno accorto! Devo dire che sono commosso alle fino lacrime da quest'inattesa attestazione di simpatia. Per fortuna che ci sono alcune migliaia di km e queste luminose finestre su Internet che ci separano altrimenti mi avreste trovato un paio di km sotto la superficie della crosta terrestre a cercare di eguagliare il colore della lava ardente... non sono esattamente uno che ama essere al centro dell'attenzione! 
Grazie, veramente, a Tutti per l'inaspettata sorpresa. E dopo questo... credo che non potremo fare a meno di festeggiare tutte le prossime milestone di ognuno di noi!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Congratulations, Tommaso!  The Italian-English forum wouldn't be the same without you!

Elisabetta


----------



## DAH

Umh umh, yu da man!


----------



## Willi

Tommaso, che dire? 
CONGRATULAZIONI!!!!!


----------

